# Ranting



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

This is going to be short. I just have to get it out of my system - I hope I'm not doing anything wrong by making a thread, as I'm sure people will get a good read.

Ok I have this dud science teacher who isn't that great.

We have just begun a new chapter in our textbook - About microscopes and cells. This is not very advanced (Year 8)

He gave us a sheet with about 30 questions on it.
I had already read the texbook chapter and was ahead of the work schedule.

But THIS SHEET!!!!!!!!!!

I could not get a single answer from just looking at the textbook - I had to go on the internet. Even then I couldn't answer some questions. The sheet was wwwwwwway advanced for our level.

It asked all these complicated questions and none of my class understands it.

My friends and I just put answers that are certainly wrong - because we just do not understand!

I can't wait until our next lesson - no-one will have any questions right - and it will be a funny situation.
The thing is - he didn't even explain anything on the sheet.
He's just like "Ok boys - here is your homework".


Man I'm pissed off.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry about your teacher being a dud. I am glad that my teacher is good.

EDIT: What is year 8? 8th grade?


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

Er yeah.

Question Example:

Can you think why protein is made outside of the nucleus?

Answer: Well, I don't know what a nucleus is yet - you haven't taught us.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ lol

all of my teachers are cool 
especially my math teacher


----------



## Rawn (Feb 18, 2009)

My Year 9 Science teacher explains everything to us. Our Year 8 science teacher left us by ourselves in our class most of the time.

"BE QUIET, I want you to do exercise 4b and be done by the time I get back. If anyone talks they get an afternoon detention. NO EXCUSES!!!"
*She leaves the room* *Most people start talking again*


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2009)

Erm, have you tried asking for help from your teacher?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2009)

You realize in the real work, you have to figure out stuff? It's called homeWORK for a reason.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 18, 2009)

My calc 2 teacher does not like people to know things he hasn't taught. My AP calc teacher taught us almost all of calc 2.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2009)

@Bryan: True but, if I found had homework to do and found it rather difficult to do, I would ask my teacher for help. That way, I get something done.


----------



## julesv (Feb 18, 2009)

Dude, I'm in Year 8. I am so surprised you don't even know what a nucleus is! I'm a bit of a nerd in my school. Homework is fun when you have to use the internet, and just putting wrong answers is a really weird thing to do.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 18, 2009)

julesv said:


> Dude, I'm in Year 8. I am so surprised you don't even know what a nucleus is! I'm a bit of a nerd in my school. Homework is fun when you have to use the internet, and just putting wrong answers is a really weird thing to do.



 mts


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 18, 2009)

Shame that students view homework as busywork and not a means of learning.

I blame the educational systems in place.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Er yeah.
> 
> Question Example:
> 
> ...



Inside the nucleus holds the nucleic acids and all of the genetic code that makes up the cell...

The RIBOSOMES create the protein, in a process called protein synthesis.

You learn that in Grade 12 bio, and it's VERY stupid.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well... there are some teachers like that, and ranting isn't exactly going to help. If you don't adapt to his style (because I guarantee you, there will be worse teachers in high school and beyond), you are going to have a LONG year. Sorry, but life is *unfair*.


----------



## AJelsma (Feb 19, 2009)

Answer= Cause it wants to be and if teacher says thats bad answer say that the iraq war was also but we still fund it (trust me it works ive done it only negative thing is that my teacher was for george but try it)


fazrulz said:


> Er yeah.
> 
> Question Example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty much everyone asked for some help today.
He said it was extremely difficult and didn't expect us to do it by ourselves.
Meh.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 19, 2009)

Stupid 8th grade...that sounds really annoying, not explaining anything.



fazrulz said:


> He's just like "Ok boys - here is your homework".



There are no girls in your school/class? That sucks...

P.S. - My math teacher talks like a game-show host.

P.P.S. - I think of the educational system this way:

Elementary School: Prep for the work that lies ahead

Middle School: Just tons of plain work that teaches you basically nothing. (Agreed?)

High School: You learn stuff with the work I guess?

College: You learn stuff and get tons of work.

P.P.P.S - You don't know what a nucleus is?


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> P.P.P.S - You don't know what a nucleus is?



Give him a break. You don't learn that first thing in year 8.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 19, 2009)

My sci 8 teacher is really good. She has taught us about

Atomic structure ( protons+, neutrons~, electrons- )
How to read the Periodic Table ( atomic mass, number )
Hydrocarbons
Chemical bonding ( 2Na + 4Cl -> 2NaCl + 2Cl, Halogens and Noble Gases)
Ph ( Bases taste bitter. Acids, taste sour. lol)
Now we are learning about Newton's laws of motion.

I just realized that I really love my school


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> He said it was extremely difficult and *didn't expect us to do it by ourselves.*


Exactly what I suspected. Did he also say why he did this, and what's his plan now?


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Stefan: Umm - I don't know
When he gave us the sheet - the bell rang - so he was in a rush and didn't have time to explain it to us.

He is going show us a video explaining cells on Monday.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 20, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > P.P.P.S - You don't know what a nucleus is?
> ...



No you don't. You should learn that at the beginning of 7th grade, if not earlier.


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah Ethan - we didn't learn about cells last year.

We just started the unit - and learnt how a microscope works - and how to use it.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



No you don't in Australia. Primary school ends in year 7, then you start high school in year 8 and it finishes in year 12.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

Well the Internet should be able to tell you all the answers. Anyway could you just put those questions up.


----------

